# some questions about sony ericsson k530i



## Dr.tweaker (May 28, 2008)

hi,one of my friends is willing to buy a sony ericsson k530i.he will be mostly using it for internet surfing on his laptop.but i searched the web to find out astonishingly that though its a 3g handset it doesnot have edge!!!!!!!!!!!.but it sells at a good pricepoint of about rs 7700/-.it also has a video calling camera and a 2mp main camera.now i want to ask whether the purpose of net surfing will be served or not,i mean to say that 3g(though it supports about 384kbps)is yet to come in india,so won't the data transfer rates be hampered without edge?also will sony provide the necessary software suite for net surfing with this handset(like nokia pc suite)?finally can i recommend him buying this handset?he seems to be hell bent on buying this cell for its loads of features(especially the video calling camera like the nokia nseries)thanks in advance


----------



## krates (May 28, 2008)

he wants this phone for business purpose like email sending and all that ?

have a look at 6233 before buying that it is priced at 7000


----------



## krazzy (May 28, 2008)

Tell him to buy the K550i instead. It has EDGE. The video calling camera is just a showpiece as the bandwidth required to use that feature is not available in India. Better buy something that you can use today instead on something that God-knows-when you'll get to use.


----------



## krates (May 28, 2008)

@krazzy k550i does not have a good camera

techtree.com >

Poor 2 MP Camera, Misguiding CyberShot branding, Memory Card slot under battery cover (not under battery), Clustered menu keys.

i also have personally used this phone


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2008)

krates said:


> he wants this phone for business purpose like email sending and all that ?
> 
> have a look at 6233 before buying that it is priced at 7000



E51 would be a lot better choice.

If the budget strictly is inside 8k, check E50. Superb entry level smartphone.


----------



## Pathik (May 28, 2008)

^. Yep. I vouch for that.


----------



## krates (May 28, 2008)

e51 is priced at 11k and e50 has got a 1.3 MP cam


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 28, 2008)

get he k660..has everything..


*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_k660-2173.php

*www.itechnews.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/Sony-Ericsson-K660-phone.jpg


----------



## krates (May 28, 2008)

^^^ phone is of 10k but look wise it is cool


----------



## krazzy (May 28, 2008)

K550i camera may not be all that great but it is surely better than the one on K530i or K660i.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 28, 2008)

gsmarena review..

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_k660-review-212p4.php


----------



## bluespc (Sep 20, 2008)

Try noki 3120 classic.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 20, 2008)

bluespc said:


> Try noki 3120 classic.




U just bumped a 4 months old thread..


----------

